# Favourite Recipes



## crackaton (23 April 2006)

Well guys living the batchelor life aint all its cracked up to be. When it comes to cooking I'm a dead set loser, but I want to improve. So I thought this might be a good thread for people in similiar situation, to share or even get some decent tucker on the table, other than three meat and veg.

Here's my little contribution:

1               cup pasta elbows cooked
1/4 		cup flour
1 		MAGGI Chicken Flavor Bouillon Cubes, crushed
1 		teaspoon onion salt
1/4 		teaspoon crushed dried thyme
1/4 		teaspoon crushed dried basil
1/8 		teaspoon ground black pepper
2 tbls		cup butter or margarine
2 1/2 		cups 2% milk
1 		cans  tuna, packed in water, drained
1                cup microwaved fresh brocolli
1 		cup shredded cheese (optional)





Cook past according to package directions; drain, set aside.

Preheat oven to 200.

Combine flour, chicken bouillon cube, onion salt, thyme, basil and pepper in small bowl; set aside.

Melt butter in sauce pan; add milk. Whisk in flour mixture and cook over medium high until thickened.

Combine cooked noodles, tuna and broccoli in casserole dish ; pour sauce over  mixture and toss to mix. Sprinkle with  cheese. Cover .

Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until mixture is thoroughly heated.


----------



## Prospector (23 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

OK, I'll post an easy one that my cook often makes     It is a great investment to buy a heavy cast iron casserole/saucepan (eg Creuset)  Expensive but the cook uses it 3 times a week and it gives great flavour.

Old fashioned vegetable soup.  This makes heaps so you can freeze in plastic containers for later.

I dont bother with quantities - it doesnt matter!

Buy all the below frozen vegies from the supermarket - 
Peas
Carrots
Beans
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Corn
(or you can substitute your own favourites - wont matter!)

Canned chopped tomatoes
Tomato paste in the foil packets
Vegetable stock (from a tetra packet)
Can of bortoli beans

In the creuset, add some olive oil, tbsp chopped chilli (from a jar) and some garlic, as much as you like.  Heat for a minute and stir off the bottom. Add all the vegetables, the can of tomatoes, cup of stock, packet of tomato paste.  Stir, bring to the boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 2 hours.

You can either leave the soup as is, or you can blend it to make a thick soup.  Add the beans after you have blended.

That's it - the fibre will do you wonders


----------



## crackaton (25 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Thx prospector, that soup was nice. I added some basil and kidney beans to  make it like a minnestrone soup. Very nice.

I've made modification to my tuna casserole. I used only one cup of wholemeal pasta elbows, and doubled the amount of basil and thyme. Also, there is no need to cook in the oven if not using the cheese. I am rather happy with the result and taste, and generally I think it is healthy.

I am now working on my next recipe which is like an Indian curry. Here is the recipe:

2 Tbsp Oil
2 Onions finely sliced
5-6 cloves Garlic, minced
2" piece Ginger, minced
1 Tbsp Coriander powder
1 tsp Tumeric powder
1 tsp Red chili powder
1 tsp Cumin powder
2 Tomatoes chopped
8 Green chillies chopped
1 can kidney beans
2 cups milk
1 tsp Garam masala
Salt to taste

Heat oil in a pan. Add onions, garlic and ginger, fry until onions turn brown. 
Add coriander powder, turmeric powder, red chili powder, asafateda and cumin powder. 
Fry for a minute and add tomatoes, green chillies and Kidney beans. 
Add milk, garam masala and salt, simmer 4-5 minutes. Serve with bread or rice or chapatis.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Here's my little contribution:
> 
> 1               cup pasta elbows cooked
> 1/4 		cup flour
> ...



2% milk? What's the other 98%


----------



## visual (25 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Crackaton,
heres my contribution WOMENS WEEKLY Italian cooking class cookbook
very simple instructions and delicious,  the recipes that is,  my book is about 100 years old   but you`ll have no problem finding it in any bookshop.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Really simple one dish baked frittata.

You need:
Two large potatoes
Equal quantity pumpkin or sweet potato
Three large onions
One large red capsicum
Spinach or silverbeet leaves
6 eggs
cream or full cream evaporated milk
5 rashers of bacon

Lightly butter large shallow ovenproof dish.
Slice potatoes evenly over base
Do the same with pumpkin
Saute finely sliced onions and capsicum, add garlic if you like until about half cooked.
Stir through raw spinach or silverbeet shredded.
Spread over potato and pumpkin.
Lightly beat eggs with about half a cup of cream (or more if you're not worrying about your arteries).  A tablespoon or two of Sweet Chilli Sauce added here is good also.
Pour evenly over the vegetables
Sprinkle lightly with grated Swiss cheese and a few sesame seeds.
Bake at about 180 degrees until just set.  

Alternative topping is to leave off the cheese and when almost cooked remove, arrange green prawns over the top, cover with very light layer of cheese sauce and put under grill to brown.

This is good hot, room temperature, or cold and I find it useful if having a few people for lunch as it can be made ahead of time.
Can also be cooked in the microwave on medium-high.


Julia


----------



## Bobby (26 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

I know this it not a recipe,

But what are some of your favorite foods ?. As there are so many, how about just your all time favourite ?.

I'll start its Abalone.

Bob.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> I know this it not a recipe,
> 
> But what are some of your favorite foods ?. As there are so many, how about just your all time favourite ?.
> 
> ...




Bob, lets keep this thread on topic.

I started a thread last year on favourite foods/cuisines. It can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1802


----------



## Bobby (27 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Bob, lets keep this thread on topic.
> 
> I started a thread last year on favourite foods/cuisines. It can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1802




Ok Joe,

Should have checked .  

Regards bob.


----------



## Stan 101 (28 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

I love a bit of pep in my asian dishes and Tom Yum Goong is great to get the sinuses working. It basically translates to Hot and Spicy Prawn soup.

-one handful of green prawns
-340ml water
-5 thin slices of galangal; julienned (swap with ginger if you must)
-half a stalk of lemon grass; cut in inch long and crushed with back of knife
-2 kaffir lime leaves; torn in half
-1 shallot; cut finley and crushed with back of knife
-2 small chillis; just press them whole if you don't like the heat, otherwise cut them finely
-One teaspoon chilli paste
-3 or 4 drops of chilli oil (optional)
-2 tablespoons fish sauce
-1 tablespoon sugar
-1 tablespoon lemon or lime juice (fresh)


1. add water to a pot and boil gently. Add the chilli paste and mix well
2. add the prawns and wait till aboyut half cooked and add the fish sauce and sugar.
3. add everything else except the chilli oil and lemon juice and bring back to the boil for one minute.
4. Add the lemon juice to the serving bowl and add the soup to it. This will make the soup cloudy. Add the chilli oil ontop a enjoy.

Aloi muk mar.


----------



## crackaton (28 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

This one aint too bad. Could be crepes or pancakes:


1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup egg whites
1/4 cup skim milk

mix with blender
cook in frypan
Top with banana or raspberries or strawberries etc


----------



## crackaton (28 April 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> 2% milk? What's the other 98%



Poofs milk. Don't worry about it. Use the real stuff or soya if you can't handle it.


----------



## emma (19 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Perhaps this blog might give you some inspiration
http://degroot.id.au/recipes/about/


----------



## crackaton (21 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				emma said:
			
		

> Perhaps this blog might give you some inspiration
> http://degroot.id.au/recipes/about/



thx emma. good link

also found this one www.meals.com


----------



## crackaton (21 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				Stan 101 said:
			
		

> I love a bit of pep in my asian dishes and Tom Yum Goong is great to get the sinuses working. It basically translates to Hot and Spicy Prawn soup.
> 
> -one handful of green prawns
> -340ml water
> ...





Hey great recipe mate. Tried it with ginger, very nice!!!


----------



## professor_frink (21 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

first meal I cooked for my girlfriend and it's still her fav. I don't cook it for her much because it's very unhealthy!
pretty basic actually-
1. crumb some chicken breasts and shallow fry them.(make sure you beat the chcken until it's fairly thin-the chicken needs less time to cook and tastes so much better this way)
2. fry some bacon whilst the chicken is cooking.
3. after chicken is cooked, put some dijon mustard on top, place bacon on top of that, then get some camembert cheese,slice it and place it on top the bacon.
4. place under grill until camembert is melted.
5. serve with sliced avocado on top, and a fresh salad( something needs to be healthy!)

not for people who have reached heart attack age. Have this every night for a month and you will be on the next series of the biggest loser.


----------



## crackaton (21 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> first meal I cooked for my girlfriend and it's still her fav. I don't cook it for her much because it's very unhealthy!
> pretty basic actually-
> 1. crumb some chicken breasts and shallow fry them.(make sure you beat the chcken until it's fairly thin-the chicken needs less time to cook and tastes so much better this way)
> 2. fry some bacon whilst the chicken is cooking.
> ...





mm sounds good probably go down well with a nice red as well, that should keep the heart in check lol


----------



## surelle (22 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

a quick and easy one, is a very basic shepards pie.

brown approx 750g of good lean beef mince, salt & black pepper to taste, and a jar of Five Brothers, Tomato onion and garlic sauce, and simmer for about 1/2 hour.

Mash about 5 large potatoes, with butter or marg, 


put the mince in a casserole dish , top with the mash and sprinkle with season all, and bake until the mash turns crispy...

so easy and tasty with a side of steam veges...and of course a good glass of red..

enjoy cracka


----------



## Mouse (23 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

The ingredients in this can be cut up and all placed in a crockpot or slow cooker before work and then served after work.

cheers
Mouse

Tangy Sweet Curry

1kg chuck steak
2 large carrots
4 sticks celery
1 large onion
1 tsp salt
2 tsp curry powder
1 tbsp golden syrup
2 tsp lemon juice
2 tbsp flour
1 cooking apple
315g can tomato soup
1 cup water.

Trim steak and cut into 1 inch pieces, place in pan. Dice celery, peel and chop onion, carrot and apple. Blend flour, curry powder and salt with golden syrup and lemon juice. Toss into pan with meat. Add tomato soup and water. Mix well. Simmer gently 2 hours or until meat is tender. Serve with rice.

Serves 6.


----------



## noirua (23 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Irish Potato Cakes 1

Bake some potatoes in their skins, then take out the inside of each and beat up with a little milk and some salt to flavour.  Roll out on a floured board, using a little flour, and cut into rounds. Bake on a hot gridle or in a hot oven ( 450 deg F., 230 deg C., Gas Mark 8 ) until golden brown. Serve hot with butter.

Irish Potato Cakes 2

Make as above, but to each lb ( 454g ) of potatoes add a beaten egg, 2 tea spoons of baking powder and 1 oz ( 28g ) of melted butter or margarine. Mix in a little flour to bind, and roll out and cook as above.

NB. This is a 1942 recipe.


----------



## visual (23 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

blue potatoes, cut in the middle not all the way through,
put some lemon rind and some rosemary,some rock salt and freshly ground pepper,wrap with foil 
cook on the bbq 
yum


----------



## dreilly (23 May 2006)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Hot and spicy beef noodle soup. 

1Kg Gravy beef diced into 1" cubes
1 Can of pineapple rings (diced)
2 teaspoons paprika
1/2 teaspoon cayene powder (kung POW!!!)
4 Star Anise (get it in the herb section)
6-8 red chillies
Lemon grass
4 decent sized carrots, chopped semi thick in circles. 
Fresh coriander
black pepper 
salt
Bay leaf
small knob of fresh ginger, peeled and grated
2 large onions, diced finely
2 tablespoons fish sauce
2.5L GOOD beef stock (powdered is ok)
1 packet of large flat rice noodles
Lemon wedges. 
Bean sprouts
Fresh basil leaves. 

This goes best in a slow cooker, i picked up a 5Litre for $30, best money i ever spent. 

Throw everything (except rice noodles) in the pot with the stock and cook for a minimum of 6 hours (8 is best) on the slowest setting of the slow cooker. Serve by spooning the brew over a deep bowl with the rice noodles in the bottom. Make sure you boil the rice noodles prior to serving of course. Garnish with bean sprouts and chilli, and lemon wedge on the side. Add some fresh basil leaves to each bowl

You can do this without the slow cooker, just do the same and simmer for 4-5 hours and let stand on no heat for another 2-3 hours. 

This is my take on vietnamese pho, the chicks love it and it never ceases to impress.. you can get all these ingredients from any supermarket and it costs about $15 to make enough to feed around 5 people.


----------



## Doris (14 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

*Hot Cobb Dip*

Cut the top off a cobb loaf.
Scoop out chunks of bread to hollow it out.

Put all on a flat tray and bake at 180*C for 10-15 minutes to crispen.


250g cream cheese at room temp (Homebrand is the same as Philly and half the price)
250g frozen chopped spinach, thawed
1 pkt spring veg soup mix

Blend the above until smooth. (In an electric blender)

Nuke to heat (in microwave)

Pour into warm cobb using bread chunks and tear the 'lid' as dippers.

* You can also serve with triangle shaped crudites of carrots and celery.

* *I make the filling the day ahead which allows the soup mix to soften and permeate flavour.*


Irresistible!  Has the 'wow' factor!  Bon appetite!


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Chocolate Moose 
take one block of chocolate
take one moose ... 
 Muppet Show - Swedish Chef - making chocolat moose


----------



## doctorj (14 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

If anyone has a good recipie for a Chicken & Pork Adobo, I'd be very grateful.  Love it, but the recipies I've found so far just don't nail it... maybe it's me...


----------



## Mouse (14 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

There's lots of good, simple recipes on the Ready, steady, cook website.  http://www.readysteadycook.ten.com.au/recipe_database.asp

For those of you who are batchelors or learning to cook for yourselves, it's a good show for learning simple but effective tips to impress others.  Channel 10, 2pm weekdays for those interested.  All the meals are prepared in less than 20 mins.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Julia (14 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



Mouse said:


> All the meals are prepared in less than 20 mins.
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




I like this show too and, yes, they do some great food.  But, Mouse, do you really reckon they actually do prepare all those dishes in just 20 minutes?
I always think there must be a fair bit of editing of what really happens.
The dishes are mostly too complex to really happen in the time we see them created.  Not that it matters - it's good humoured and engaging.


----------



## josh_in_a_box (15 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Steak with green sauce.

1x your fav steak...mine is sirlion
handful of parsley
handful of chives
juice and zest of about half a lemon
dash of tabaco
good extra virgin olive oil
garlic 1/2 -1 clove

instruction:

Sauce.
1. Finely chop your parsley and chives
2. Mince garlic, add to the mix
3. Add lemon zest and juice
4. Add tabasco
5. Mix in olive oil to loosen the paste till it becomes a sauce like consistency.
Sauce done.

The steak.
1. Let the steak warm up to room temperature as you are preparing the sauce.
2. Season the steak well with salt and pepper.(remember the sauce have no salt and pepper)
3. Grill to desired doneness. Note: Dont play with the meat, turn it once only. Twice max.  Rest the meat for about 40% of cooking time.

Add the meat juice from resting into the green sauce after resting.
Serve by topping plenty of the green sauce on the steak.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mouse (15 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



Julia said:


> I like this show too and, yes, they do some great food.  But, Mouse, do you really reckon they actually do prepare all those dishes in just 20 minutes?
> I always think there must be a fair bit of editing of what really happens.
> The dishes are mostly too complex to really happen in the time we see them created.  Not that it matters - it's good humoured and engaging.




Hey Julia,

What!  You mean it's on tv and it's not real??? 

Seriously, I've made a few of the dishes and when you take into account that they are only cooking for one, and they can cut & dice food in a lot less time than I can, I do think that it's not highly editted.  Although, I would be suprised if all the food is cooked properly!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Julia (15 February 2008)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



Mouse said:


> Hey Julia,
> 
> What!  You mean it's on tv and it's not real???
> 
> ...



Ah, but Mouse, you are probably a supa-chef!
I could no more create four full dishes in 20 minutes than run a 3 minute mile!
Cheers
Julia


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 June 2009)

*Favourite Recipe Thread*

I thought I would add a recipe thread to the forum.

If one already exists, could one of the mods please merge this.

In these tough economic times many are tightening the belt.
Also for those out there with a busy missus that tells you she "doesn't
know how to cook". Don't respond by saying "I don't know how to hunt". 

What better way than to cook at home.  

Anyway, so here goes.
I whip this up sometimes.

*Gumby's Jambalaya* 

*Preparing the Ingredients*

1 tbs of olive oil
1 medium - large onion
3 or 4 stalks of celery
2 green capsicums
3 or 4 andouille sausages
1/2 a cold roast chook or 400 grams of chicken breast.
2 tins of canned tomatoes or 4 medium sized tomatoes 
(200grams of venison, crayfish, shrimp, croc or roo is optional)
2 cups of rice
1 or 2 small red chilies (optional)
1 cup of water

Instructions

Finely chop the onion. 

Dice the celery, green capsicum and tomatoes.

Cut the andouille sausages to about the size of a 10 cent piece but as thick as 3 $2 dollar coins wrapped together.

Slice the chicken or other optional meats into pieces about 2 inches long and and 1/2 inch wide.

Finely dice the red chilies. Keep the seeds for later if you want a more spicy jambalaya.

How to cook

1. Cook 2 cups of rice. If you have a rice cooker great, just keep the rice warm and add it to the mix at the very end.

2. On medium heat, add the olive oil in a large pot.Fry the onion until golden brown. (Note: You can also use a "slow-cooker" or a "crock-pot" to heat and cook the onion, to really capture the flavour of all ingredients.)

3. Add the andouille and cook it until both sides of the sausage pieces are sealed. Stirring constantly you should notice a kind of caramelized texture within the pot, once the sausage is cooked. (Should take about 8-10 minutes.)

You should also add the chook and any other meats once the sausage is cooked. I usually add it after cooking the sausage for 5 minutes.

4. Lower the heat adding both the celery and capsicum. Again stirring constantly until you notice a change in the texture of both vegetables. (6 minutes) Also, add the diced chilies at this point.  And seeds for more zap. 

5. Lower the heat just above a simmer and add chopped or tinned tomatoes. Stir them thoroughly into the mix. (5 minutes.)

6. Add the cooked rice and 1 cup of water into the slow cooker. If there is a lack of moisture on the surface level, then add another half cup of water.

7. Put the lid on the pot and walk away for (2 hours). Usually you should just check and give it a good stir every (10 minutes.) 

Usually the longer it cooks, the better the taste. 

Should serve 4 to 6


----------



## Krusty the Klown (11 June 2009)

*Re: Favourite Recipe Thread*

You can't beat Krustybrand Imitation Gruel !!! Just add water and serve!!!


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: Favourite Recipe Thread*

I love any sort of risotto.


It's all in the addition of the stock...

Ingredients:
1 cup aborio rice
4 ish cups chicken stock
1 cup white wine
Large onion
Bit of butter
Olive oil
Parmesan cheese

And, any ingredients you want to add in. 

For eg:
Chicken and mushrooms, or
Prawns and calamari, or
Roast pumpkin, basil and pine nuts... etc etc

Firstly, cut everything up and have stock simmering in a small pot.

In a large pot:

Add some oilve oil and a little butter.
Add oinion and cook till soft.
Add rice and stir in till covered in a little oil.
Add cup of wine and stir in. 
Continue to stir until wine is absorbed into the rice.
Start adding stock 1/2 cup at a time.
Continue to stir till stock is absorbed, then add a little more.
Add in about 1/3 the stock and then add your ingredients.
Stir in slowly.
Keep adding half cup of stock after it's absorbed.
When the stock is gone, it should be ready, but taste to make sure it's soft and yummy. If ithe rice is still a little hard, add more stock, until the rice is properly cooked.

Once cooked, add in a little bit of parmasen cheese and a little butter. Stir in, then put the lid on the pot and let it sit for about 2-3 minutes. This makes it extra yum.

Then, it should be finished!

Yum yum!


----------



## Krusty the Klown (11 June 2009)

*Re: Favourite Recipe Thread*

Actually, if anyone knows a recipe for a good spare rib sauce, I'm interested.

I've tried to make my own with no success.


----------



## kincella (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

I have eaten in most of the best restaurants in Melbourne over 15 years and nothing I have eaten there tastes as good as my own cooking.....not been out as much in the past 5 years...better to eat at home....

except for some  good Japanese and Vietnam dishes

most of my cooking  is exactly how my mother cooked it...but I note most of those recipes are featured in the Womens Weekly Cook book series...some of my favourite  recipes are.....

Oysters kilpatrick

a Seafood medley ...lobster, prawns, crabs, and bugs....with a choice of garden salad with italian or french dressing and small dinner rolls

T Bone or Rump steak..with a mix of 50% worcestershire and tomatoe sauce, with smashed potatoes and a salad...the emphasis is on the flavour of the steak, so nothing else to overpower it

whole lobster with absolutley nothing to camouflage or change the flavour...they must be mature lobsters and not the undersize babies you see at the supermarkets...no flavour there..similar to the imported prawns

Chicken and Sweet corn soup

Roast Turkey with traditional roast vegetables..with cranberry and apple sauce

Pork chops with apple sauce
Potatoe salad with home made mayonaise
Caesar salad
Tiramisu (never tasted one as good as mine)
Trifle  ( ditto to  above)
Banana fritters with fruit yoghurt drizzled over the top
Watermelon with stewed apple, with cream and icecream
Golden Syrup dumplings with icecream
scones with jam and cream
cream puffs
cassata...home made with grande marnier and dried fruit

I use worcestershire sauce, tabasco sauce and horseradish for that extra bite

home made mayonaise is the condensed milk, with mustard, and vinegar...
and try the mazzetti..wine vinegar dressing with this one...
heavenly over any salad including coleslaw
ps Mr Burns...still do not have my appetite back


----------



## nunthewiser (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

baked beans ( the ones with them lil hotdog looking things in it ) fried runny eggs , lil bit of cheese , all on toast with a bucket full of pepper 


amen


----------



## tcoates (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



> Actually, if anyone knows a recipe for a good spare rib sauce, I'm
> interested.




by sauce, I assume you mean marinade. if so, try this one...

125ml (1/2 cup) honey
80ml (1/3 cup) tomato sauce
60ml (1/4 cup) soy sauce
2 tbs hoisin sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed
2 tsp finely grated fresh ginger
1 tbs olive oil
Combine the above, pour over ribs and let sit for at least 1/2 day if not all day.

Assume that you know the rest of process re cooking


----------



## kincella (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

sounds nice...
I have tried  to make a simple Japanese dipping sauce....and the japanese salad with the sweet lemon slices
ps...gone crazy with recipes for the dipping sauces...to make it like my favourite restaurant...about 15 bottles of various sauces  etc to mix...but I still cannot match it...
just have to settle for an alternative....the safeway homebrand...sweet chili sauce or italian dressing...and play with those flavours.. adding other sauces , vinegar, lemon juice...etc
mix them with yoghurt...
add condensed milk to the chilli or italian sauce makes an interesting dressing

lettuce leaves in a bowl with a good dipping sauce....great for a snack without the calories


----------



## Krusty the Klown (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



tcoates said:


> by sauce, I assume you mean marinade. if so, try this one...
> 
> 125ml (1/2 cup) honey
> 80ml (1/3 cup) tomato sauce
> ...





Honey!!! Now that sounds interesting.....that may be the missing ingredient.

Thanks, I'll give it a try. 

I'll post back with the results.

Cheers


----------



## bowman (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

Kangaroo fillet with Mountain Pepper

I suppose this is a kind of native pepper steak alternative. Mountain pepper 
is an aromatic peppery berry from the native Tasmannia lanceolata tree.
I sourced mine from a local family producing native spices and jams.

http://www.playingwithfire.com.au/

They have a kangaroo fillet recipe on their website which I borrowed from
to come up with this version. 

Marinate the kangaroo fillet overnight in Macadamia oil, chopped garlic
and crushed Mountain Pepper berries.

Pre heat oven to 220deg. C

After marinating, scrape the pepper and garlic from the fillet and 
reserve these, along with the macadamia oil. Sear the fillet in a hot skillet
for 30 sec on each side. Cook in the oven (heated lid on, or alfoil) for
6 minutes (more or less, depending on size of fillet and how rare you like it).

Remove and let rest in a warm place before serving.

Place the marinade ingredients in a pan along with some chopped red shallot
and sweat on a moderate heat until the shallots are transparent. Add a splash
of sherry, beef stock, and a little soy sauce and reduce. Season with salt and  add a little arrowroot to thicken the sauce.

I served this with some steamed baby spinach leaves, (seasoned and dressed with a dash of lemon juice and Macadamia oil) and a mashed potato substitue made from pureed cauliflower (puree cooked cauli with salt, white pepper and a little olive oil or macadamia oil).


----------



## Bushman (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

For Friday -  

Ingredients: 
beer 
glass

Method: 
Place beer in glass. Serve. 

Its been a long week.


----------



## gordon2007 (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*

 Brilliant





Bushman said:


> For Friday -
> 
> Ingredients:
> beer
> ...


----------



## bonkerrs (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



Bushman said:


> For Friday -
> 
> Ingredients:
> beer
> ...



Too much work. Try this easier recipe...

Ingredients: 
beer 
Method: 
Place beer in mouth.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 June 2009)

Set up Webber Barbeque, when briquete/heat beads are fully burning seperate the heat beads into two piles divided by a foil drip tray. Place a Long leg of lamb (2.4kg to 3kg) on the grill above the drip tray and put the lid on.

Prepare pumpkin pieces and whole potatoes, wrap in foil and put them on the grill around the leg of lamb, approximately 1/2 an hour to 3/4 of an hour after putting the leg of lamb on. Put the lid back on.

Leave the lot until the meat has been on for approximately 1 and a 1/2 hours. Test with a skewer to see if the juice is clear or red, if red leave for another 10 - 15 minutes.

Nuke some peas in the micro wave approximately 5 mins before removing the meat. Remove meat, potatoes and pumpkin. Allow the meat to sit for 5 minutes beofre carving then serve up dinner. Remember to have some Mint sauce for the lamb. 

Wash down with a good red wine. Enjoy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2009)

This is the Esquire pancake recipe.

It is good.

http://www.esquire.com/features/food-drink/pancake0907

gg


----------



## ck13488 (12 June 2009)

*Re: Favorite Recipes*



Krusty the Klown said:


> Honey!!! Now that sounds interesting.....that may be the missing ingredient.
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...




i use a mix of:
a little worcester sauce
smokey bbq sauce
a little brown sugar
soy sauce

adjust the amounts till you get the right balance of sweet/salt/sour

easy and tastes good! also works as a good marinade for making homemade jerky!


----------



## Stan 101 (12 June 2009)

i know ther are a few Thai nationals here who could offer a few recipes, but I'm happy to offer a few from the highlands if anyone is keen.

I'll type type them out if other are interested.

Let me know

cheers,


----------



## nomore4s (13 June 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> i know ther are a few Thai nationals here who could offer a few recipes, but I'm happy to offer a few from the highlands if anyone is keen.
> 
> I'll type type them out if other are interested.
> 
> ...




For sure my other half will love it.


----------



## kincella (13 June 2009)

ok..onto a winner now..found... Poonsin Vietnamese dipping sauce in safeway asian section today....its not bad at all...chillies bit hotter than I can handle...but I am sure I can play with that and make some changes to reduce the heat..
in another aisle I noticed another brand....so I will try that one too..
so its just pieces of lettuce leaves dipped in that sauce....great for my dieting days or as a snack


----------



## kincella (16 June 2009)

Ok so its 3 days later..and now I recall why I dont eat chillies......its the twice burning part....
even after I had strained the chillie bits out and it tasted better..well not so hot....
so back to searching for a dipping sauce ...WITHOUT THE CHILLIES


----------



## Stan 101 (16 June 2009)

nomore4s said:


> For sure my other half will love it.





Here's the recipe for Red Thai Curry paste (Nam Prik Gaeng Ped) given to me by my friend, Vannee.

6 long dried chillies (5 inches or so each)
2 Tablespoons of chopped shallots or equivilent in small red onions
5 small cloves of garlic skin off. If you find baby red garlic leave the skin on.
1 tablesppon of finely chopped galangal. Use ginger if you can't get young fresh galangal.
1 tablesppon of lemongrass chopped finely.
2 teaspoons of kaffir lime rinds. No pith.
10 peppercorns. Preferably white, but black is okay.
1 teaspoon of shrimp paste or fermented soy paste
1 tablespoon of toasted / roasted corriander seed.
1 teaspoon of toasted/roast cumin seed


The corriander and cumin should be dry roasted in a fry pan on an medium heat. 
You'll know when it's right as the fragrance will start to gain in strength. 
Don't let them get darker thean a light brown, they will go bitter.

Soak the dried chillies in a warm water for 5 minutes antil they become soft.
Then open them and deseed them.

Add all the ingredients into a mortar and pestle and pound them to a fine even paste.
You can use a blender or whatever if you choose. I just prefer to use a mortar as 
It doesn't make the paste as fine. It allows you to get a burst of individual ingredients
in a bite.


This will keep in a sealed container in the fridge for 3 months easily.
It will keep in the cupboard for a month.

To make more just ramp up the quantities. As with everything, just taste as 
flavours of the ingredients change every time. Don't be afraid of the shimp paste flavour
as it will cook out and give you the saltiness you need.



You could also just buy red curry paste from an asian grocer. The best brand is Maey Ploy in the orange container.






Red Curry with Chicken (Gaeng Ped Gai)

400g diced chicken breast
4 tablespoons cooking oil (I like peanut oil)
1 tablespoon red curry paste ( addd more or less for taste)
1 cup coconut cream
2 cups coconut milk
300g bamboo shoots (cooked. from a tin is fine)
2 tablespoons of fish sauce (Nam Phla)
1.5 tablespoons of palm sugar
4 kaffir lime leaves with the stem removed.
0.5 cup of sweet basil leaves ripped by hand. (Use thai holy basil if you like the extra heat)


Method

Stir fry the curry paste in the oil on a low heat. Don't let it burn.
You will know when bacause the fragrence will start to becom intense.

Add the coconut cream and keep stirring until the oil starts to split from the cream.
You can up the heat a bit here.

Add the chicken and go back to a lowish heat until the chicken is half cooked. 
Add the coconut milk, the palm sugar. To disolve the palm sugar, get it to the boil.
Add the bamboo shotts. You can also add baby eggplant or whatever vegie you like here.
You could even add rehydrated ****ake mushrooms now.

Add the kaffir lime leaves and the basil at the last minute and serve.


cheers,


----------



## Stan 101 (16 June 2009)

That's funny, the forum won't let me type s h i t a k e mushrooms!!!


I have a few old home style Thai recipes as well. I have notes on about 70 dishes. Let me know if you have some requests.


cheers,


----------



## kincella (17 June 2009)

Thanks Stan ...I will keep that in mind...it was the Vietnam and Japanes dipping sauces I liked...without the chillies,,,or a mild chillie
cheers


----------



## Ageo (17 June 2009)

Wood fired pizza at home






Smokey BBQ Ribs cooked in a wood fired oven






Slow roasted again in the brick oven stuffed quails







Boun Appetite


----------



## kincella (16 July 2009)

geez, I think there has been a real dumming down in the food industry....
for eg; 
I made my favourite stew, come thick soup recipe....its the same my mother made and probably her mum as well....
its simply, half an onion, a celery stalk, a carrot, 1/4 windsor pumpkin, 3 median potatoes,...all above chopped or sliced or diced, about 250 grms of minced steak..browned in the saucepan with the onion.....then add about 1.5 litres of water....followed by the other vegetables, pumkin is added last, it cooks quicker....then tomatoe and worcestershire sauce added to taste....a teaspoon of vegemite, 4-6 drops of tabasco sauce if you want to spice it up, and finally 3 teaspoons of gravox mixed to a thin paste and added....or similar amount of flour as a paste....then let simmer for 15-20 minutes.....its heavenly IMO.....salt and pepper to taste....
this recipe has excellent flavour, you can taste and distinquish each vegetable.... aroma is heavenly  ....and tastes even better the next day....this makes about 4 good size servings....can be frozen for future use

you can add other favourites, beans, peas, broccoli...whatever....but you need to keep the balance right, so the say broccoli etc does not overpower the taste
all in all, takes about 10 mins to prepare....20 mins to cook...ready in 30 mins...cost about $10

so while I was shopping yesterday, I picked up some Heinz chunky and special tinned soups , that were on special (just to see if anything had changed)....I have not eaten tinned soups since my 'lean days' when money was a bit short, over 40 years ago...
Yuk, yuk, yuk,....more like I imagine bad dog food would be...tried the pumpkin and minestrone....it was too sweet, the vegetables had no flavour other than the pumpkin flavour, then I tried the beef and vegetable....again I don't recognise any flavours, other than some bland mush...the vegies looked good and the beef...but flavour.....zilt zip zitch.....

its not just the soup, I find most pre packed foods leave a lot to be desired  for taste....
I realize, I prefer english cum australian style traditional food, which is not everyones tastes....but the prawns on offer today are tasteless, unbelievable to even 20 years ago..when they were delicious, I refuse to buy the tiny baby lobsters on offer at the 2 big 'dog food outlets'....
fresh meat , vegies and cheese are  about the only reliable flavours...even eggs seem to be bland these days....
so its mainly good old home cooking for me...if I want flavour in my food...and without the preservatives....
just wonder if other members think food has been dummed down...over the years...since the 'dog food' outlets have wiped out the independent local butchers, green grocers etc and speciality food stores


----------



## CanOz (24 August 2013)

For those that love salads and Asian food, try this salad dressing that we developed from a similar type of recipe....



> CanOz 'n Jenny's hot 'n sour Thai dressing
> 
> 1 serving - does a salad for two
> 
> ...


----------



## johenmo (24 August 2013)

kincella said:


> Ok so its 3 days later..and now I recall why I dont eat chillies......its the twice burning part....
> even after I had strained the chillie bits out and it tasted better..well not so hot....
> so back to searching for a dipping sauce ...WITHOUT THE CHILLIES




try equal parts: fish sauce, rice vinegar, soy sauce.  Jazz it up with some garlic and/or lime juice.  If you want sweet, add (palm or brown) sugar to taste. Sweet with some chilli - sweet chilli sauce to taste.  Leave out the sugar and use ketchap manis as the soy.  We find the basic 3 sauce mix good for fresh Vietnamese spring rolls, as they have a delicate flavour.

Spring rolls (unfried) - found you a pic:
rice paper wrappers
rice vermicelli
cooked prawns (slice half lengthways),  maybe include thin sliced pork 
(thai) basil
coriander
spring onion
shredded lettuce
mint optional
soften the wrapper in warm water

Fill in the proportions you prefer (I like lots of coriander, wife prefers less). wrap, dip in the sauce, eat.  Instead of sitting around making tacos or tortillas we do this or make our own nori rolls (which most people call sushi rolls).


----------



## springhill (28 March 2014)

Last night I made one of my favourite Northern Italian dishes, learnt from my Nonna.

Many people are intimidated by polenta, but it is seriously easy when you have done it once or twice. All you need is time to commit to stirring the pot.

*POLENTA & 'ERBA*
- 'Erba is a slang word that basically reverts to grass or weeds, as this is a vegetarian dish.
- Other times I pair polenta with a pork belly or beef rump ragu or boiled/grilled thick, high quality Italian sausages

*Polenta Recipe* (feeds 6-8)

500g Polenta
2 Litres of water
salt to taste

You will need a fairly large pot as polenta expands, a medium to large Bessemer is a perfect example.

Bring salted water to boil in a non-stick pot, think the same volume of salt as you would add to water before boiling pasta - from there you can always add more during the cooking process. Whilst stirring the boiling water, pour in the polenta.
Continually stir the polenta, until it stops 'spitting'. By this I mean the water will continue to boil and when the bubbles pop hot water with polenta will spit out everywhere. After 20 mins or so of stirring it will get to the point where the polenta is no longer dominated by water and pockets of air will form under the polenta and gently grow and the air pocket will break with a gentle hiss of air.
Polenta can be served soft or firm, it depends on how long you cook it for.
They key is to cook it long enough so that it is not grainy.
The longer you cook polenta, the smoother the texture will become.
You can add more water at any time during the cooking process.

Left over polenta is traditionally eaten for breakfast the next morning. Simply cut the polenta into chunks, put in a cereal bowl with milk and heat in the microwave.

*'Erba Recipe*

butter
2 cloves garlic
1 medium onion
6 japanese eggplants (or one traditional eggplant)
1 large zucchini or 2 medium
1/2 to 1 red cabbage (or green, the red gives it an amazing colour)
1 tin chopped tomatoes (preferably Ardmona - Aussie produce!) or 4-6 fresh tomatoes
1 glass medium white wine
1 sprig rosemary
1 cup of chicken stock (I only use Massel)
2 cups of water

Add butter to a hot pot and cook until mildly sizzling. Fry the chopped garlic & onion in butter until translucent. Add the chopped eggplant, zucchini & cabbage and stir until cabbage is limp. Add the glass of white wine and rosemary sprig and stir. After 2 minutes add the tinned tomatoes and lower heat to a simmer. Add glass of chicken stock and 2 glasses of water.
As with most Italian dishes, the longer and slower you cook this, the better.
You can cook this in as little as 20 minutes and it is perfectly fine but you will not achieve the depth of flavour from a long slow simmer. 
My time spent simmering is usually around an hour, even more.
You can add more water to this dish at any time, you may need to add a little more stock to combat the acidity of the vegetables.

You can cook the 'erba before the polenta then reheat when the polenta is ready. It can be difficult stirring polenta and creating the sauce at the same time, there are no problems in even cooking the sauce the night before.

When both dishes are ready spoon a nice helping of polenta on your plate. Try to pour a ladle full of just the 'erba juices over the polenta, then a nice serving of the 'erba itself next to the polenta.

Final step - enjoy!


----------



## Tink (29 March 2014)

Very nice, Springhill, I like polenta too, we have it here also.

Where's the 'baccala'?  lol


----------



## noirua (6 March 2021)

The 20 best curry recipes
					

From Asma Khan’s saag paneer to Lopè Ariyo’s suya lamb, our exploration of the wider world of curry takes in recipes from south Asia, Nigeria and Japan




					www.theguardian.com


----------

